# Makeup.com Haul



## ahuerta (Jun 30, 2007)

I happened upon a great coupon while on makeup.com last night. They have all their classic brands (MAC included) at 50% off!! So my order consists of the following:

Lip Liners (each about $5.50)
Half Red
Whirl
Plum
Hodgepodge
Stripdown
Beurre

Lipsticks (each $6)
Chic
Lame
O
Hug me
Poco pink (i know this isn't a lipstick, but i can't remember what it's called)

Blush ($7)
Style
Margin
Blushbaby
Fleur Power

Shadow ($6)
Bronze (but they have a few more i already have)

Gloss ($5.50)
Lancome Plum Freeze Juicy Tube
Luminary
Opal

Medium Dark Blot Powder ($9)
Studio Fix in NC40 (~12 or 13)
Engraved Power point ($5.50)
129 brush ($15)
190 brush ($15)


They have quite a few more shades of each item, I just had a lot of what they have. My entire haul was $176. I figured out what it would've cost full price and it was pretty close to $400.

By the way, the code is SAVE50

http://picasaweb.google.com/arhuerta...94457868836130
http://picasaweb.google.com/arhuerta...94462163803442
http://picasaweb.google.com/arhuerta...94466458770754
http://picasaweb.google.com/arhuerta...94470753738066


----------



## Moppit (Jun 30, 2007)

That is unbelieveable and what a saving.

Enjoy everything.


----------



## MACisME (Jun 30, 2007)

thanks so much! i just ordered a crapload too!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Took me forever to order, but I got through!!  I had to place 3 orders.  I am crossing my fingers to see if I got all the stuff I ordered.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 1, 2007)

agh the site takes forever to load each page. ridiculous. but i guess its just a small price to pay to the makeup gods


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 1, 2007)

awesome haul! I'm checking it out right now


----------



## astronaut (Jul 1, 2007)

Awesome haul!!! I'm trying to use the code but it doesn't work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[edit[ n/m


----------



## bebs (Jul 1, 2007)

all I can say is wow, I'm already checking out the site! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks for the tip and totally great haul!


----------



## Danapotter (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks! Now I am checking the site out too!


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 1, 2007)

thanks for the great tip.  just finished buying a crap load of lippies.  50% justified my buying two times as much!!!


----------



## ahuerta (Jul 1, 2007)

if anyone else is still interested, you need to hurry! i just checked the site and there's hardly anything left. i know someone saw it here and posted it on LJ, so between the two communities we've really wiped them out! glad to hear you all are enjoying such great deals. good to know i helped save some of you some money. as i explained to my bf, mac is NEVER half off or even close. way to take advantage.


----------



## astronaut (Jul 2, 2007)

The stupid website is loading blank pages on a lot of stuff. Is this happening to others too? >


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jul 2, 2007)

There is like NOTHING in stock


----------



## adored (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_The stupid website is loading blank pages on a lot of stuff. Is this happening to others too? >
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
UGH! I can't get it to stop loading blank pages for me either! I'm getting so frustrated, especially because there is so much I want to order!


----------



## Ms. Q (Jul 3, 2007)

I know ahhhh did it save evryone elses cart even thought the pages were loading blank??


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ahuerta* 

 
_if anyone else is still interested, you need to hurry! i just checked the site and there's hardly anything left. i know someone saw it here and posted it on LJ, so between the two communities we've really wiped them out! glad to hear you all are enjoying such great deals. good to know i helped save some of you some money. as i explained to my bf, mac is NEVER half off or even close. way to take advantage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Have you received a tracking number yet?


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Have you received a tracking number yet?_

 
I haven't.  I placed my order on Sat and got an email confirmation for the order right away that said they would send me tracking info as soon as the order shipped.  Still waiting.  

Why?  Are you worried that orders may not actually come through?  I'm getting a bit nervous myself.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hunnybun* 

 
_I haven't.  I placed my order on Sat and got an email confirmation for the order right away that said they would send me tracking info as soon as the order shipped.  Still waiting.  

Why?  Are you worried that orders may not actually come through?  I'm getting a bit nervous myself._

 
I got a tracking number for the first order, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so 1 down and 3 orders to go.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ahuerta* 

 
_I happened upon a great coupon while on makeup.com last night. They have all their classic brands (MAC included) at 50% off!! So my order consists of the following:

Lip Liners (each about $5.50)
Half Red
Whirl
Plum
Hodgepodge
Stripdown
Beurre

Lipsticks (each $6)
Chic
Lame
O
Hug me
Poco pink (i know this isn't a lipstick, but i can't remember what it's called)

Blush ($7)
Style
Margin
Blushbaby
Fleur Power

Shadow ($6)
Bronze (but they have a few more i already have)

Gloss ($5.50)
Lancome Plum Freeze Juicy Tube
Luminary
Opal

Medium Dark Blot Powder ($9)
Studio Fix in NC40 (~12 or 13)
Engraved Power point ($5.50)
129 brush ($15)
190 brush ($15)


They have quite a few more shades of each item, I just had a lot of what they have. My entire haul was $176. I figured out what it would've cost full price and it was pretty close to $400.

By the way, the code is SAVE50_

 
Did you receive your items?  Please show pics!!


----------



## ahuerta (Jul 10, 2007)

there are new links to pics for those who asked


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Makeup.com Haul- Pics added*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ahuerta* 

 
_I happened upon a great coupon while on makeup.com last night. They have all their classic brands (MAC included) at 50% off!! So my order consists of the following:

Lip Liners (each about $5.50)
Half Red
Whirl
Plum
Hodgepodge
Stripdown
Beurre

Lipsticks (each $6)
Chic
Lame
O
Hug me
Poco pink (i know this isn't a lipstick, but i can't remember what it's called)

Blush ($7)
Style
Margin
Blushbaby
Fleur Power

Shadow ($6)
Bronze (but they have a few more i already have)

Gloss ($5.50)
Lancome Plum Freeze Juicy Tube
Luminary
Opal

Medium Dark Blot Powder ($9)
Studio Fix in NC40 (~12 or 13)
Engraved Power point ($5.50)
129 brush ($15)
190 brush ($15)


They have quite a few more shades of each item, I just had a lot of what they have. My entire haul was $176. I figured out what it would've cost full price and it was pretty close to $400.

By the way, the code is SAVE50

http://picasaweb.google.com/arhuerta...94457868836130
http://picasaweb.google.com/arhuerta...94462163803442
http://picasaweb.google.com/arhuerta...94466458770754
http://picasaweb.google.com/arhuerta...94470753738066_

 
Nice looking haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








... I cant wait to get mine.  I had to place another order.  They had a bunch of lustreglass lip gloss left. woohoo


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 10, 2007)

Awesome haul!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jul 10, 2007)

W
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




W, great haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## DorothyLove (Jul 12, 2007)

i love you so much, thank you for posting this. 
i just spend a zillion dollars on tons of makeup, this is the best website!


----------



## lvgz (Jul 12, 2007)

have any you guys received your items? im scared to place an order..


----------



## ahuerta (Jul 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lvgz* 

 
_have any you guys received your items? im scared to place an order..




_

 
Yeah. I got it a couple days ago. It was in great shape and completely legit.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lvgz* 

 
_have any you guys received your items? im scared to place an order..




_

 
Yes, I got 3 orders thus far (had to make multiple purchases).  One of my orders was cancelled (2-219 brushes and 1-129 brush)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All of the products were intact.  I had a couple of messed up boxes but the products were very much intact and new.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Overall, I am very pleased w. my purchases!!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow, great stuff... enjoy it all!


----------



## Dizzyray822 (Jul 15, 2007)

I received my Makeup.com order Friday.  
My order included:
Brow Set: Show-off
Lustreglass: Instant gold
                Wonderstruck
Lippies: Brick-o-la
            Bombshell

They all looked brand new to me and I love each and every item, more so because they were 50% off.  That was an awesome deal, wasn't it?


----------



## ladynpink (Jul 15, 2007)

that's awesome...i wasn't sure...if this site was good...seems like it is!! thanks!! enjoy


----------



## MACisME (Jul 15, 2007)

i got  mine in the other day too.. im sooo drooling.. haha


----------

